# Anyone picked a pup up from SYLML recently??



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Was wondering if you could tell me what you puppy had been fed on it its was from Sylml , as I know there are a few owners on here, thanks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I got Millie at the end of March from SYLML. Have to say I'm delighted. She was on Royal Canin when I collected her and changed her to Science Plan after the vet gave me a sample. But she has had a problem with her anal gland so I've swapped her to Arden Grange as it appears to have more protein, its also the same food my sister in law feeds her cockapoo and we want to make it simple when sharing dogs. I'll see how the a gland goes, but if its still a problem will try Orijen.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

MillieDog said:


> I got Millie at the end of March from SYLML. Have to say I'm delighted. She was on Royal Canin when I collected her and changed her to Science Plan after the vet gave me a sample. But she has had a problem with her anal gland so I've swapped her to Arden Grange as it appears to have more protein, its also the same food my sister in law feeds her cockapoo and we want to make it simple when sharing dogs. I'll see how the a gland goes, but if its still a problem will try Orijen.


awww i know that litter, their were almost all Black and white and you could just see the hint of blue under her coat, i admit i was so tempted by her but Delta was still like 6 months or something and i was like no i still have a puppy to coo over. aww so glad you joind the forum. if i remeber right she is Echo and Deltas half sister.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you're right. Six dog pups in the litter and two bitches. Most of which were black and white. I only saw the two girls as we were after a bitch and the pups were already 9 weeks old. Mum is Rio and dad is Zack if I remember rightly. I'm afraid I don't know about half sisters.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Zack is my girls dad Apricot and white poodle


----------

